# We're home...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, after living upstairs, we're back in the basement.

I know some don't care, some do care and other's liked the convenience of HT being up in the top; but there were reasons and such that got it back in the less obvious "basement" of HT.

I hope those that felt too exposed will come back, that new folks that want to know our type of stuff will find us and that those that want to make fun of what this forum is about will not have their navigator set right.

I hope we can talk as we use to before the temporary move.

Welcome, home.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i beat you to it angie...lol..can you move my thread over here or just delete if you wanna.


----------



## drakkensdottir (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't post often, but I read daily. And I am very glad to be back down here!


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry, I jumped as well. Feel free to delete mine. Still, is there a better explanation for this most recent move?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, back where we belong!!! It feels good being back in the basement.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> Still, is there a better explanation for this most recent move?


Patty cakes. LOL. :teehee: :grin: :hysterical:

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I asked for it.
I felt this forum was too exposed for it's topics up at the top of the page next to the living room, and while we are open down here, it's not as likely to get casual glancers and trolls to our topics stopping by as frequently.

I think this is totally a speciality forum, and in a general area it does not give that message. 

My tin foil hat was on securely. And the PM's i've gotten from respected members that have opted to not post much as it was up where it was.

So, we are home. I never expected the move and did not know about it until it had happened. It was left there as an experiment. 

So, we are home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

now, to see the posts from the day crew when they come looking for us in the morning.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

So glad to be back down in "the basement"...felt a little exposed up there!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

O well it was nice while it lasted and maybe we will do it again when every body is not watching again.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

* mutters while unpacking suitcase, again *


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm happy to be back on this side of the tracks.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW What a terrible vacation. I was lost all the time. 
I automatically went to the forum without realizing it. LOL
It&#8217;s good to be home and I too live in a basement.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you, thank you!!!! Home sweet home!!!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was surprised not to see us upstairs this morning. I thought "great where did they put us now!" Glad to be back.


----------



## TerraFarm (Jun 4, 2012)

It was weird when I logged on this morning. I didn't know what had happened, since I'm new. Glad to see this forum still existing, in a less conspicuous place.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad we're back down here - out of sight out of mind. I know it's an open forum with hundreds of lurkers/guests each day, but I like being far down the list so casual people don't stumble across us.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I think it fits better here also, I had noticed a change in the posts.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Good to be back down here... I like the company in the basement bunker.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I'm glad we're back down here - out of sight out of mind. I know it's an open forum with hundreds of lurkers/guests each day, but I like being far down the list so casual people don't stumble across us.


That's the way I feel too.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have to admit to having a slight panic attack when I didn't see it posted at the top anymore. I'm glad this forum still exists, otherwise I'd keep having those panic attacks. :runforhills:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing feels better after an adventurous vacation then "being at home"! Glad we're back down here. Didn't realize how much it "bugged" me being up there till I saw we were missing and figure we'd been "put back"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> I have to admit to having a slight panic attack when I didn't see it posted at the top anymore. I'm glad this forum still exists, otherwise I'd keep having those panic attacks. :runforhills:


Checking your native directional senses. Seems you passed.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

yay!!!!!


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

It's cooler down here anyway.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So happy to be home! :happy:


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you. I feel better already.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I guess I only fit the survival part, not the prepper part. I keep enough to live, I don't "stock" up. Didn't bother me being up there. Did wonder what went on this time though. I start at the top and work my way down, sometimes I don't make it this far. I don't try to fit in, I am always checking out the perimeter, see what is going on. I don't try to hide, carry openly because I am a rifle kind of guy, carry a Colt, always but seldom use....James


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the basement much better...even if it's psychological...as in feeling exposed or something kin to that.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Angie, i like the basement too... but when i log in it scared me that we weren't right there....lol Nice to be home


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't post much, but I do read and I had noticed some snarky comments lately. I've never understood why those trolls have to post when they know that they aren't interested.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I like being back down here. 

Fordy, I think that people do google searches for things like "homeesteading" and they get linked to HT. The casual observer will look at the first few forums, maybe check out the chickens and goats area and then towards the bottom lose interest. Those people, IMO, typically wouldn't scroll all the way down here. 

You are correct, it's all public domain but I'd think most people who search "survival" or "emergency prep" would be interested in the topic and not just trolling. 

Well, them and the 'people who are tracking us'.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

It was an interesting experiment. My first reaction was to feel exposed, eek! And that continued, though I accepted we might stay up at the top. I'm happy to be back here at the bottom. But I know nothing is really hidden on the internet.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm another one who doesn't post much, but reads daily and I have to say that I like seeing this back in the so called basement. I always start at ST, then here and work my way around and it felt "off" with not being where it usually was.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

It's 98 degrees and 100 percent humidity here in Florida, with a tropical system slowly crawling through and blessing us with much needed rain.

After doing the necessary animal stuff I decided to award myself a few minutes of ac and catch up on HT. Like everyone else, I was momentarily discombobulated and then...

Woot! Woot! Now I'm comfortably ensconced in my recliner down here in the s&ep bunker with iced sweet tea, pineapple coconut cookies, and my iPad :grin:

No :catfight: or :hobbyhors or:spam: making me  and :runforhills:
Just interesting discourse and even more interesting personalities :grouphug: 

Thanks Angie. Have a cookie and some tea? asses plate and pours Angie a tall glass of sweet tea:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I like it here too


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> ...............My guess would be that Melissa didn't particularly care for this forum competing with HER forum which would reduce the number of total posts\threads and thereby reduce her income from advertising ! We , of course , won't ever find out if that be the case !!!
> ............


fordy - I'm sorry you don't believe me and have to make up your own imagined versions of things.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I like the basement  And I think a tall glass of sweet iced tea is the best way to enjoy a hot day reading the threads.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> I have to admit to having a slight panic attack when I didn't see it posted at the top anymore. I'm glad this forum still exists, otherwise I'd keep having those panic attacks. :runforhills:


I was like you this morning, logged in and all prepared to get some reading done and bam, we weren't upstairs anymore.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Since the last posted on thread appears on the front page that's what drew "them" to our little part of the world. And since that one particular thread pretty much showed up every time I logged on I knew sooner or later it would get heated!:catfight: However, down here :lonergr:they have to scroll down to see what we are discussing and since it takes energy to do that usually we can eliminate those who don't ummmm, care for our kind! :hysterical: :hobbyhors :runforhills:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

<clicking heels together>>
There's no place like home.
There's no place like home.
There's no place like home.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Surge223 said:


> It's cooler down here anyway.


Concur! The heat was rising up there, wasn't it? 

Besides, it's so "family friendly" up there... and, let's face it... survival matters are sometimes more harsh than some people like to read.
(They'll be sorry, though, when that harsh reality hits 'em and they don't know what to do!)


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Personally, I voted that I didn't care where we were. But ... to be honest ... it did bother me that we were so "exposed". Things were getting pretty "tense" even for S&EP.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

Though I don't post much, I actually prefer it here "in the basement" ----


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't post and explain my vote before, but I voted that we were "too exposed" up there. However, I feel the whole tenor of HT has changed over the last 8 months to a year and especially in our section. Lots of newbies with bad attitudes and trolling and even some long-time members espousing attitudes that I would have never expected! 

I don't know if the political/financial climate is getting to people or what, but I just don't feel comfortable discussing a lot of things I used to speak of freely, especially here. Maybe I'm just getting paranoid myself, but it seems like lately some people are just putting out feelers to see who has what and to get ideas on the best way to take their "share" when the time comes, without putting in the hard work over the years.

Even when searching for advice, a lot of people lately do it in a more demanding, rude sort of way, and then if you do give them advice on something you've been doing for years they immediately start arguing with you and telling you why you're wrong and just won't stop until you quit responding out of sheer frustration. If they're so sure they're right in the first place, why ask for advice and then argue with everyone? It just seems like everyone is looking for a fight these days. 

And yes, in the short time it was at the top I do think it got worse and would have continued on the same way, so in that respect I'm glad we're back in the basement, lol. I don't think we fit in with the "regular" homesteading and family-type boards at the top, and agee with EasyDay that we discuss a lot of things that non-preppers or survivalists or whatever we want to call ourselves find shocking and offensive (heaven help them if they ever went to a hard-core survivalist board!), and most people won't bother to search us out, but since we were right in line it just made it easier to "drop in".

I'm with Terri, I always start at ST (though not much there interests me any more either, lol), then here, then Homesteading Questions, then Countryside Families and then down to the assorted homemaking sections. I'm glad we're home! Just my two bucks' worth (way too much for two cents, lol).


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry - posted and then found this thread - and there was me thinking that you lot had been bad while I was gone and been sent to the naughty corner


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One thing, the move up the board was done by Chuck as he saw it we were almost always at least #3 on numbers reading, etc. and that we deserved to be seen more, etc. It was a promotion.

But, since he did not know the forum and my friends here, he didn't understand us. He was being nice.
So we tried it for a bit, then discussed and came back home.

Thank you for liking to be back home.
And especially validating the tone difference I was feeling when we were not here.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I kinda liked it up there.:walk:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

2 different heart-stopping moments of "What happened to my Prep column?"

It's getting to be like trying to find an item in Costco. it's never where it was the last time you looked.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Ahhh, I breathed a sigh of relief this morning when I saw we were back in our spot.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My first thought was a comedy sketch I heard about how one guy was left behind cause his parents moved and didn't leave a forwarding address...lol..

Rather be chillin in the basement than frying on the sidewalk...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My tinfoil hat didn't keep out the gamma rays up there, and the voices in my head were so loud I couldn't hear myself scream!

Was the screaming why they locked us in the basement again?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me if it's at the top or here. I'm just glad the forum is "surviving".


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

fordy said:


> ...............My guess would be that Melissa didn't particularly care for this forum competing with HER forum which would reduce the number of total posts\threads and thereby reduce her income from advertising ! We , of course , won't ever find out if that be the case !!!
> ...............Why anyone would think they are camoflouged 'Down here' is kinda hard to fathom cause all posts are public domain once posted on a public forum . Personally , living in the basement never really appealed to me ! , fordy:bored:


That is extremely insulting. I make absolutely not one penny from that forum and never have. I have no idea how much money the entire site makes from advertising and don't want anything to do with that side of things. If the family board helps support the site in any way I am happy about that. I don't mind one bit which boards are listed where or even where the family board is listed, or how many posts any board gets. I can't even believe I am reading this...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Melissa - I am sorry I did not delete that at the beginning, but I did not want to give it more importance that some person having a bad day, and being out of their gourd with crazy thoughts.

I do believe that he will be along to offer an apology here in public, (or I hope he will).

And for the record - no mod makes any $$ from being a mod here, or being one of the Mod/owner of the specifically owned forums that are not HT, but just hosted on this site. All the ad revenue goes to giving each of us a free place to post and meet. The mods and Admins are all volunteers and get nothing but the satisfaction and headaches or working and meeting with you.

I apologize to Melissa for not taking the post down, I was just seeing it as calling me a liar as it came right after I posted the reason why it's back down here. I saw my insult and did not see her's.

so, I hope that's cleared up. And I hope fordy comes to post a public apology to Melissa.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Melissa said:


> That is extremely insulting. I make absolutely not one penny from that forum and never have. I have no idea how much money the entire site makes from advertising and don't want anything to do with that side of things. If the family board helps support the site in any way I am happy about that. I don't mind one bit which boards are listed where or even where the family board is listed, or how many posts any board gets. I can't even believe I am reading this...



................I'm very sorry Melissa for what I said ! It was none of my business and I was completely , wrong and stupid to say what I said ! Anyway , you n' Angine are the Bestest we have around these parts and think I'll do more reading and less posting . , fordy:kiss:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for apologizing, fordy. Just think a little better before posting, some clever stuff doesn't seem so clever to others.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

SO CONFUSED, maybe its disoriented?

Sort of like when you walk into your favorite store and they reorganized every thing!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm impartial as to where we are because I read more than post but I do like it that now I go to CF and I can see the goat forum without having to scroll down 

I do scroll down to get here of course but it upset my routine! lol


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I like it here. I like patterns.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My hubby calls me a closet prepper, as we don't have a basement!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep...bounced around again,looking....I don't post much here..but I am learning a lot. And I enjoy the openess of the people who have so much to teach...it seemed kind of sparce up top. Glad we are home


Thanks for asking for our old place back...welcome home everyone


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Well - just when I got used to the top floor, here we are back downstairs! I thought maybe someone was "naughty" and everyone had been banned for a while! Glad to see everything is back to normal.


----------



## KansasBead (Feb 18, 2006)

I had quit reading here because being at the top was just different; and weird. I like it here. I'm glad it's back!


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

kkbinco said:


> * mutters while unpacking suitcase, again *


Just don't hang the curtains! 


Seriously, as a Navy brat this was one of my Mother's biggest complaints. She'd get the curtains the way she wanted them and then we'd get orders to go somewhere else.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

It's cooler down here anyway.

Like having all the guests upstairs for drinks and sandwiches, but for a handful of folks whom I feel comfy with, we can go downstairs to the shop. Like a walk-in basement where I can show you all the crazy stuff I got going out back...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was actually starting to skip this section. I am glad it is moved back to the bottom.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Merks said:


> I was surprised not to see us upstairs this morning. I thought "great where did they put us now!" Glad to be back.


yeah me too:teehee:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Basements are usually better for weathering the storms. Good to be back in the basement.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Take a weekend off and look what happens... 

I'll keep it short.... happier down here... aahhhh...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Sonshine said:


> Basements are usually better for weathering the storms. Good to be back in the basement.


same here....plus its cooler! 
and a wine cellar is nice too!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Chuck for being open to the folks here. You could have made it permanent but you didnât. I find it funny and I include myself what change can do to folks. Thanks again for caring about the folks here. P.S I have been looking at the gun and reloading stuff.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bumping this to the top, as someone just asked me about us being back home in the basement - they can read this thread.


----------

